# Zippered TiVos reboot during MRV transfer?



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I've got three 6.2 DirecTiVos zippered and networked (wireless via Wireless-G bridges, although two share one bridge). This doesn't happen all the time, but it seems there is a reasonable chance that if I try and transfer a show from one to the other (at least between the ones that don't share the bridge) the receiving unit will reboot.

Both times this has happened (different receiving unit), the receiving unit will reboot without warning. After the reboot, it will automatically start the transfer over, and will reboot again later on. It doesn't seem to happen at a specific time into the transfer though. The most recent time happened just about two minutes in, while watching it during the transfer. We opted not to watch it but allowed the transfer to continue, and it rebooted after 10-15 minutes.

Alas, this time it seems /var was wiped and rebuilt, so I have no log to check, but from the previous time last weekend, I didn't find a smoking gun in the logs.

Anyone seen this previously? If there is a thread, a kind pointer would be appreciated, as I have not found one...


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

It could just be coincidence, especially since /var got wiped after the reboot. When var fills up, your tivo reboots. Can you repeat this behavior?


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I will do some testing this weekend to try and repeat it reliably - the wife is in control right now 

However, my /var shouldn't have been anywhere near full since they stopped the bogus stream data (I was the one that was trying to test what happened when tvlog filled the disk).


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Bah...absolutely nothing ends up in any of the logs when it happens.

I was able to transfer a 30 minute show, while not watching it, from one to the other.

I then did a 2 hour show, and watched in in progress (without fast-forwarding to the front of the buffer). It must have made it a significant way through the transfer - it went a LOT further than last night, but then it rebooted. I was tailing the kernel, messages, and tvlog files, and nothing unusual showed in any of them before it rebooted. Then, after it came back up and I was checking the logs to see if anything was logged after I lost connection, it rebooted again - not more than 1 minute or two after getting video back. When it came up again, I stopped the in-progress transfer (which always restarts from the beginning). I checked the logs again - there was nothing else - just the standard startup stuff.

I did not restart watching the in-progress transferred program after the first reboot, so at least it does not appear to be related to watching the transfer.

This time it didn't wipe /var though, so I know the logs are complete.

Grrrr....usually I'd suspect hardware and replace it, but its happened on different units. I was hoping someone else has run into this.

Let me try some transfers on the other units.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Well, further testing has shown no smoking gun. At first, it appeared that the unit would ALWAYS reboot a second time after the first, but that appears to not be the case. Also, the point at which it reboots is not consistent, and it doesn't always. If I manage to stop the transfer after the reboot, it doesn't seem to reboot.

Also, transfers between the two TiVos that share a bridge unit (i.e. on the same switch, and thus get closer to line-speed transfers) have no issues - it seems to be limited between units that need to go over the Wireless-G link. I know other people are doing this, yet I seem to be the only one with an issue right now.  

It MAY be related to the recording. I was able to transfer a 3:14 length program several times, while viewing and while not, with no issues, but a particular 2:00 program has yet to ever complete, and several 1:00 programs I tried were fine.

Alas, with nothing logged as to why the reboots happen, and no one else reporting an issue, I don't think I'll ever get to the bottom of this.


----------



## zinoy (Feb 8, 2007)

doconeill,

Were you able to resolve this? I am also getting the same problem on one of my Tivos. I am beginning to wonder if it is the NIC I am using as I do not have wireless running. 

Thank you in advance.

zinoy
HDVR2
Zippered 6.2 w/ MRV
Linksys USB200M V.2 & Airlink ASOHOUSB (both reboot, but they do both use same driver)

Come to think of it, my other Tivo with USB200m V.1 has never rebooted during an MRV transfer.


----------



## rdpierce (Aug 3, 2005)

Ditto here. I did a fresh zipper install on a tivo with a linksys usb200m v2 NIC and mine reboots shortly after starting the transfer. Seems kind of buggy to me though I don't know where to begin looking.: eek:


----------

